# this is for you computer genuses--help please!



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am in need of some help in the area of upgraded graphics cards, FPM (LCD) and VGA/DVI tech support. I am getting no were with tech support people from particular companies and this thing has me baffled. If you can and are willing to help please IM me so we can get together on a time to chat either on this board or on the phone. PLEASE and THANK YOU.

System 
Dell Dim. 4700 windows XP
New graphics card ATI Radeon 9250 Xtasy 128 MB DDR Graphics Accelerator
Dell 23" 1360 x 768 max resolution LCD Flat Panel Monitor/TV


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

What kind of problem are you having? I will be happy to help if I can.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I guess the main problem is...
getting to be able to use the DVI cable. I guess I somehow managed to get the Graphics card working with the VGA cable but would like to upgrade to DVI. When I turn the Tv on with the DVI selected I get a message saying to bring the resolution to 1360 x 768 at 60 Hz. I thought that I did that but I am still getting the same message.

I was having a heck of a time just getting the displays properties so that I could even use the VGA cable without having split screens and pop up menus totally off of the screen. But It seems as if I am past that for the moment. keeps fingers crossed


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh! the only reason I got the upgraded graphics card is because of this awesome monitor I just bought, I wanted higher resolution and better graphics for watching movies and things of that sort.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, These may sound like dumb questions but trying to get a picture of what you have done so far.

#1 Do you have a DVI cable?

#2 Did you remove the VGA cable when trying the DVI cable?

Both can not be connected at the same time to the same monitor.

There are several different configurations for the DVI connectors. Where did the DVI cable you are trying to use come from? With the monitor, With the card??

I use DVI on a Dell 19" LCD and have no problems at all.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Answer to questions
#1. Yes
#2. I have tried turning off the computer, unhooking the VGA, then hooking up the DVI, then restarting. I have the resolution at 1360 x 768 at 60 Hz but I keep getting the same message that above is what I need to do.

I have the VGA working just fine the resolution is at 1280 x 768. If I go up to 1360 the screen offsets to the right and I have the adjustment as far right as it will go.

THe DVI cable is a Belkin DVI cable I bought from the Electronics store when I bought the card. It fits both the port on the card and the monitor. I know it is getting signal because if it was not hooked up, it says no signal. 

How much better is DVI vs. VGA? If there is not that much difference, I am going to quit messing with it. The clarity on the screen is amazing as it is. What do you suggest? 

Thank you for all the help LMXpert!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds most likely that you have the wrong type of DVI cable. You would need to check with Dell to find out the right type for that monitor. The wrong one would fit fine but carries different signals to different pins. It would work but not give the best quality and MAY be the cause of your issue.

The difference visually between DVI and VGA depends really on your eyes. I can see the clarity difference in photos and such but not so much that it makes me go "WOW".


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I see, I will check with dell, thank you for all your help. Happy holidays


----------

